# LR 8.2 upgrade - Enhance Details requires System Update?



## Brimar (Feb 12, 2019)

Just updated to LR CC v8.2 and tried to use the 'Enhance Details' feature. I get an error message - 'System Update Required - Enhance Details requires Windows 10 October 2018 update or later'. I have Windows 10 Home, version 1803, OS build 17134.523 installed . Windows Update shows my system as up to date as of yesterday. Can anyone please help?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 12, 2019)

The October 2018 update is version 1809, which Microsoft are still rolling out. You can try to expedite the process: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4028685/windows-10-get-the-update


----------



## Brimar (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks Jim, have they now ironed out the bugs and problems that some users have reported?
Regards
Harry


----------



## Zenon (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm in Europe and on WIFI.  I was sceptical to update but the Camera Raw updated. It is slow (29%)  so we will see. I'm looking forward to see what enhance details is all about.


----------



## mgvh (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm having the same problem as initial poster. I have the very latest Windows update and get the System Update message in LR. I've run the Windows Update Troubleshooter. (Available HERE.) Rebooted a couple times... Still no luck.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 13, 2019)

mgvh said:


> I'm having the same problem as initial poster. I have the very latest Windows update and get the System Update message in LR. I've run the Windows Update Troubleshooter. (Available HERE.) Rebooted a couple times... Still no luck.


Have you actually checked the current version of Win10 that you are running, and confirmed that you have version 1809 (build 17763)?


----------



## mgvh (Feb 13, 2019)

I ran the Update Troubleshooter, and it helped me get an updated version. I ran the check system updates, and it said I had the latest, but still the Enhanced Detail returned the error. (If I recall, it said I had version 1803, build 17763, LR said 1803 was needed but apparently not.)
So then I tried using the updater link Jim Wilde gave at the top. It took a long time for it to run, BUT that did the trick. Enhanced Detail now works. Now it says I have build 1809, build 17763. Thanks, Jim!


----------



## cbranco (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm also having the same problem. All is updated!!!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 13, 2019)

cbranco,
Hold down the "windows" key and type R. In the box that comes up, type "winver" and hit enter. That will tell you what version of Windows you're running. It must be 1809 or higher.


----------



## cbranco (Feb 13, 2019)

cbranco said:


> I'm also having the same problem. All is updated!!!


Sorry, I was wrong. I thought I was with the latest version because windows update was not showing any other. But, when typing WinVer I could see that my version was 1803.
I’m running now the Windows Update Assistant to go to 1809, that I think will dive the problem.
Thank you!


----------



## Hol7000 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hallo ich habe auf Windows Home Version 1809 upgegrated und lightroom läuft jetzt gar nicht mehr bei mir.
Weiß jetzt gar nicht was ich machen soll.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

_Mod added Google Translation:
Hello I upgraded to Windows Home Version 1809 and lightroom is not working anymore.
Do not know what to do.
Does somebody has any idea?_


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi Hol7000, welcome to the forum!

What happens when you try to open Lightroom?


----------



## i.VladimirKuznetsov (May 4, 2019)

"System Update Required - Enhance Details requires Windows 10 October 2018 update or later".
I checked: Win 10 v.1809.
Updated VGA drivers (GeForce 1060 6 GB) to the latest: "System Update Required - Enhance Details requires Windows 10 October 2018 update or later".
Reinstalled LR: "System Update Required - Enhance Details requires Windows 10 October 2018 update or later".
Reinstalled Visual C++ Redistributable: the same.
Switched system to the 'Developers Preview' channel and updated Windows to build 1903 (May Update). And what do you think? Yep, "System Update Required - Enhance Details requires Windows 10 October 2018 update or later".
Well...


----------



## Paul_DS256 (May 5, 2019)

Back to the initial desire to use Enhance Details, have to reviewed the write up and posts in this forum about which camera formats benefit the most? It enables you to increase the resolution of both Bayer and X-Trans based photos. So, from my readings, unless you have an X-Trans (Fujifilm ) sensor, you may not see much improvement. Others can comment.

I raise this in case you are chasing a red herring and once you get your Windows update don't see an improvement with Enhance Detail in LR.


----------



## Samoreen (May 7, 2019)

Paul_DS256 said:


> So, from my readings, unless you have an X-Trans (Fujifilm ) sensor, you may not see much improvement.


So, from my readings, *even if* you have an X-Trans (Fujifilm ) sensor, you may not see much improvement.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2019)

People often see only what they want to see. I've seen posts from some users (including X-Trans) claiming that they get significant improvement, and from many others it's "can't see any change". I don't personally see much benefit, but that's not to say that at some point I'll won't find some images that do benefit from it. My advice to users is try it for themselves and make up their own mind.


----------



## Soyak (Mar 15, 2021)

I have been using LrC for a while.
When I want to use " enhance detail" (for the first time), I get the " Enhance Details requires Windows 10 October 2018 update ot later" message. I check the Windows version I'm using through "Winver" . My vesion is 20H2 (....19042.867). What should I do. Could anyone help me?


----------

